# Hedgehog vs. dog :)



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

Not my picture, found it on facebook


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Saw this, cracks me up :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The "plucking quills out" is stupid, imo. They're not porcupines.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried to let my kitten learn that hedgehogs hurt. She would swat a balled up hog (no claws) and shake her paw from it hurting. Stick her nose in and shake it from hurting...then repeat never learning her lesson


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

My dog got stabbed on his nose. Knarla sniffed him, he tried to sniff her back, and she objected.

His feelings are very easily hurt. He's a sensitive lab. He is a bit sulky she won't be his friend, and is now afraid of her.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

My parent's dog was terrified of Zannah and never even got close enough to know that she's got sharp little quills. He's a big chicken and only after staying at their house for about a month was he able to let her walk close to him without running away. :lol:


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol my dog is so cute when Obi is out! He's a solidly built lab-mix that weighs about 85lbs but he only gently swatted at Obi once and when I scolded him he never did it again! Cooper (dog) is now so curious whenever Obi is running around our hallway and he follows him constantly, it's quite adorable especially when Cooper runs away when Obi tries to snuggle under him


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm happy to read these because we might be adopting a dog in the near future and I was worried about the hedgehogs. I hope they can get along


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

We have dogs and we have been lucky to not have had issues at all. Same as when we had a cat, she got along well with the hedgehogs. The first time our dog went to sniff a hedgehog, he was jabbed a bit when she put her head down... I find animals are respectful of hedgehogs because they don't want to repeat the intro experience.
When we had out cat she and one of our first hedgehog, Arnold, used to follow each other around the house all the time


----------

